# Yellow pen with ink window



## apple320 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here is a yellow pen using some more screwdrivers to make a ink window and a yellow final to hold in the clip

Hope you all like


----------



## skiprat (Mar 22, 2009)

Very clever idea!!:biggrin: I've got loads of old cheap screwdrivers that now have a new destiny. :biggrin:

As the screwdriver plastic is clear(ish), what do you see looking down on the finial that hides the clip ring?


----------



## apple320 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was afrade of that as well but even the clear one I cannot see any of the ring.  I think because the thread and shoulder are not polished that helps so you can not see to much.  Check out dollar store screwdrivers as well. 

Chris


----------

